# new or used and which one to get?



## pete219 (Feb 8, 2008)

should I get the new package for 10k or should I get the used package? I'm a newbie, so , should I spend that much right out of the gate? I've seen the brother PR 600, and thought this may be right for me, then I seen a post saying that it doesn't do commercial quality. If someone has some suggestions on which one to get .....thanks!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

There is a lot of good, used equipment on the market right now. You can probably get more machine buying used than new if $10,000 is all you have to spend.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

The PR-600 does do commercial quality. I can use the same file on my Tajima Neo-2 and my PR-600 and you can't tell the difference. Matter of fact, when I had the PR-600 before I got the Tajima, the tech was blown away because he hadn't seen work that had some off a PR600. The MAJOR difference is speed. The PR-600 is a little slower on the ramp up and ramp down when embroidering. Also, it doesn't seem to stay at Max speed as often, or as close to max, as the true commercial machines. The PR-600 is a workhouse. And just like my Tajima, keep it clean and oiled and it is a great machine.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

Not only does the PR600 do "commercial quality", but there's really no discernable difference between the quality of a commerical machine as opposed to a machine made for the home market.

A large commercial machine is going to allow you to do things you can't do on a smaller machine because you have a larger sewing area available, the ability to hoop and stitch more types of items, and good cap hooping systems.

So it's really a matter of what kind of items you'll be doing. I think you would be better off starting with something like the PR600, or a used machine.

Knowing what I know now, I would not hesitate to buy a used machine. Some of the objections you'll hear about the PR600 are things like "it only has 6 needles" -- the majority of the logos I've done for business customers have only 3 or 4 colors...the majority of the designs I've done for retail customers have 6 or less colors. And if you're doing something with more than 6 colors, you'll learn how to set-up for that, and change threads quickly using the pull through method. In other words, it's not a big deal.

My philosiphy with embroidery machines (and other garment deco equipment) is this: start small...learn the skill and the equipment...build your customer base -- the worst thing that could happen is that you get so much business that you need to buy a bigger machine, and when you do make that big investment you have a better frame of reference for what you're buying. If that happens, you have the smaller one for back-up, small jobs, and you increase production by having 2 machines running at once.


----------



## Patches (Oct 13, 2008)

used. there is no reason you should have to dump an insane amount of capital in to a new business you're not even sure you'll be able to get any return on.
you can find used machines for a reasonable price - just do some research .... 

or you can just spend the 10k +taxes.. I guess I don't really care.

Also: you'll be able to get almost all the money you spent back should you chose to sell a used machine - but if you buy new, you won't get nearly as much in return should you chose to sell or upgrade.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Whatever you choose it will be very helpful if you can get machine and software training. Usually it is included with a new purchase but its harder to obtain with used equipment. If you purchase used try to arrange at least a couple of days of training from the seller. Taking some classes at an ISS ISS Homepage or Printwear Show NBM Shows would also be very useful.


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

I'd buy used.

If I were going to spend $10,000 I would buy 2 used SWF or similar full size machines. 

Then again-the majority of what we do is personalized. Usually a school logo and a number or name. 2 single head machines is about as fast as you can hoop and sew unless it is a LOT of stitches. 

There have been several on Ebay for $4-$5K. (several brands too).

Spend the other $2k something else


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

These where done on a brother PR machine. I have no prblems with mine. I can say I do want a bigger machine, but that is so I can have more needles and a bigger hoop.


----------



## mikegr (Dec 23, 2009)

I would go with used, if you can find one in good condition, there are a lot out there.

Software and training are the big issues, you want the best software you can afford and help with learning how to use both the software and machine, expect a big learning curve no matter which way you go.

And don't forget support for the machine, are their any local dealers or techs around for the machine you choose?


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

I bought used & local. Buying used from a small company resulted in my scoring thread, backing, stitch files (including logos of many local businesses!), HoopMaster, TSquareIT, etc. Basically, I got the whole company for the price of a used machine. I also got the telephone number for the local tech - and immediately paid for him to come spend the day with me. We took the machine apart and put it back together, and he's only a phone call away when I have questions. Having some hands-on time with a tech was my #1 priority, and I don't regret it. It doesn't hurt that I purchased a Barudan - WORK HORSE!!


----------



## ImageWorx (Feb 6, 2007)

Is there a particular place look for good used machines or is it mostly just from random individuals either trading up or getting out of business?


----------



## thepincushion (Jan 11, 2010)

The pr-600 and pr-620 is great. I have 3 in my store and put out great products. I can give you a lot of info on where to buy. and what you need if your starting a busness.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Two sites that specializes in that are www.digitsmith.com and Embroidery Yellow Pages - Home Page. There is at least one other but I can't remember the name. A lot of the different forums such as this one have a classified section where you might find something. I would also check Ebay and Craig's List and your local paper possibly. Machine vendors and some leasing companies (Beacon Funding) also sell used equipment but you probably won't get as good a deal as if you purchased directly from an individual but then there is less risk.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Check with your local dealer, you might find a machine that someone is trading in on a newer/bigger machine... just another option.

Be very careful buying a machine on Fleabay... there are always new machines listed for absurd prices that are nothing more than scams. If you contact a seller, tell them you want to see the machine run in person. If they insist on only shipping, you know it's a scam...

As for the PR600, I have 2 of them. Combined, they have almost 100 million stitches... absolute workhorses. Very user friendly, almost impossible to screw them up if you stay with the Brother hoops... The only time we've ever hit a hoop was using Fast Frames.


----------



## mxmom3 (Dec 30, 2008)

Will these machine do ball bags and jackets or are they more limited to smaller things like shirts and hats?
While looking on the brother website I saw the pr-650, anyone used one of these? 
Also, having trouble finding prices on the site anyone know about how much these machines are new?


----------



## KINGSARTIST (Jan 19, 2010)

Go to the expo's like ISS Shows and study the equipment. 
There is a lot of rip of equipment out there.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

mxmom3 said:


> Will these machine do ball bags and jackets or are they more limited to smaller things like shirts and hats?
> While looking on the brother website I saw the pr-650, anyone used one of these?


I have 2 PR600's which are the same machine, just a couple of years old. Complete workhorses... we run bags and hats on them all the time. The only issue I have with them is the sewing field isn't very big, 7.75 inches tall by 11.75 inches wide. Other than that, great machines...


----------

